# Resanator delete/e-cutout



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Most delete the rear muffler and run a pipe out the back and it sounds good. I have 2 setups right now. I have deleted the res and added a magnaflow muffler (sounds pretty good, a little quiet for me but deff better over stock) and a muffler delete pipe to run cat back straight pipe ( is alot louder but no rasp. I personally like it better but have a 2yo and another on the way so only use it for shows/meets) either one is better over stock imo. I would start with chopping the rear muffler and see how you like it before you touch the res tho.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

IMO......As a V-8 kinda guy, 4 cyl engines are to be seen and not heard......any inline four, because they all have the same firing order, sounds similar when the exaust is uncorked.
I suspect that, due to the turbo beating the sound waves half to death, the 1.4 won't be quite as ricey but still, a 4 banger is a four banger.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The turbo does make a 4 cylinder have a nice growl above 3K RPM, but still can sound crappy like a typical 4 cylinder below that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The turbo does make a 4 cylinder have a nice growl above 3K RPM, but still can sound crappy like a typical 4 cylinder below that.


Until you hit 5k. Then it sounds like you pissed off a bunch of angry hornets.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

To me, the 1.4T kinda sounds between the 1.4 Aero/Rallye Dart and the 2.4 Skittle SRT 4 a bit. The 2.0T is angry bees in cabin in stock form, my only turn off for the ATS.


----------



## ECOcentric (Aug 12, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with trying your idea. Putting a cutout in place of, or after the resonator will make it noisy, but not obnoxious with the catalytic converters still in place. There are a million exhaust configutation sound files on youtube that would help you gauge the sound. Just do something that's reversible, because eventually you'll be annoyed with the sound.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ECOcentric said:


> There's nothing wrong with trying your idea. Putting a cutout in place of, or after the resonator will make it noisy, but not obnoxious with the catalytic converters still in place. There are a million exhaust configutation sound files on youtube that would help you gauge the sound. Just do something that's reversible, because eventually you'll be annoyed with the sound.


Paying extra for flanges may be my option.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Most delete the rear muffler and run a pipe out the back and it sounds good. I have 2 setups right now. I have deleted the res and added a magnaflow muffler (sounds pretty good, a little quiet for me but deff better over stock) and a muffler delete pipe to run cat back straight pipe ( is alot louder but no rasp. I personally like it better but have a 2yo and another on the way so only use it for shows/meets) either one is better over stock imo. I would start with chopping the rear muffler and see how you like it before you touch the res tho.


Ill give that a try thanks for the help!!


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

ECOcentric said:


> There's nothing wrong with trying your idea. Putting a cutout in place of, or after the resonator will make it noisy, but not obnoxious with the catalytic converters still in place. There are a million exhaust configutation sound files on youtube that would help you gauge the sound. Just do something that's reversible, because eventually you'll be annoyed with the sound.


That is very true i just want something that isnt very loud as well cause i have a two yr old thats why i was thinking a cutout i can close it when my son is in the car and open it when i want to be loud?


----------

